# New Forum??



## JohnnyV (Dec 28, 2001)

Thought it would be cool to have a Mac Books forum. Any thoughts? I know I have at least four mac books, with two on their way to my house (from amazon).  It would be a great place for us to dicuss our opinions on mac books, and tell which books are worth the money, etc. Any Thoughts?


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2001)

really not a bad idea. people ask about books every so often in the different forums. I think it would be a fine addition next time the site gets played with by admin. might not be a very fast moving forum but that's ok. 

and after the first bunches of posts get moved to it from genersl discussion people might even find it and use it.  

no really, good suggestion joohnny v - the man to be!


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 29, 2001)

Glad somebody likes it! Now lets jump the admins....


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 29, 2001)




----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

so herve, is this a good book or is it beginner level? 

I recently bought 'mac osx: the complete reference'. i think the title overstates what it really is, but i bought it because it had the most complete and easy to read sections on the new utilities including terminal. much of it i have already picked up thru using x and thru this site. but every now and then while thumbing thru it, i find something useful. i'm still not sure if it is worth the $37 i paid for it but at least i have one other source when this site is slow.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)

It is entry-level. I have choosen(received) this because it's xmac. BTW I will receive 98% on dactylo thanks to this site.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

way to go on your 98% herve!!!  you must be doing it right.  here's wishing you more success in the coming new year 

Happy, happy new year to you herve!! 

btw, between this site and that book you should be well prepared for osx when you eventually get a mac. i wish i had done a little more of that kind of reading before i started using it full time.

i'll bet the first thing you do is find the terminal and see how it works, eh?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)

I have ordened an Imac by Easyware in Leuven, but my father found a way to cancel the order. This has ported me to macosx.com. The problem now is that the only song that I wrote 'Let's the dj' is under great pressure, because Sabam(RIAA) is complaining that I didn't do any promotion for it. At the other site I prefer that it is not my voice.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

yea herve, i remember your talking about your dad cancelling your order before. i am hopeful you will find some way to get one during the upcoming year. i know you will love it.  

so if the performa is the father of imac, then the original solid body mac as seen in my new avatar must be the grandfather of imac!! 

it must be hard to understand the book sometimes withut the actual system and mac-chine to look at as well.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)

I go to the university!


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

so you use osx on the university macs?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)

I have already seen two macs there.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

eh, herve, qu'est ce que le mot que on utilize en france pour "typing" ? "dactylo" ???  -- c'est un mot grec he he 


-- herve's university is further than mine  no macs have OS X yet on them, not even my office mac -- trying to get my boss to get me a snazzy G4 lol


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 2, 2002)

print "a good idea"


----------

